# Coronavirus: Boris Johnson tests positive for COVID-19



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

Boris Johnson has tested positive for coronavirus.

The prime minster tweeted: "Over the last 24 hours I have developed mild symptoms and tested positive for *coronavirus*.


"I am now self-isolating, but I will continue to lead the government's response via video-conference as we fight this virus.

"Together we will beat this. #StayHomeSaveLives."

Downing Street said Mr Johnson had been tested on the advice of his chief medical officer Professor Chris Whitty, having been experiencing "mild symptoms" on Thursday.









						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson self-isolates after testing positive for COVID-19
					

The health secretary also caught the virus and England's chief medical officer has symptoms.




					news.sky.com


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

I am going to refrain from writing what I think. 
He sound as if he has a cold.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2020)

How come he can get a test and health workers can’t? I assume his bide-in is gated as well, along with all the cabinet and cobra committee, plus Cummings.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 27, 2020)

Not good.


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 27, 2020)

More time off for Parliament.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 27, 2020)

Not great news, hope PM makes full recovery.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2020)

Just goes to show how London is a hotbed of virus, largely as a result of BJ’s “essential” worker definition.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> How come he can get a test and health workers can’t? I assume his bide-in is gated as well, along with all the cabinet and cobra committee, plus Cummings.


Apparently she left Downing St last night as she is pregnant. Cummings has legged it as well


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

Matt Hancok, has now announced he has got.
I have been saying for a couple of weeks, I thought Parliment must be a hot bed , as number of MPs have announced they were self isolating.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Matt Hancok, has now announced he has got.
> I have been saying for a couple of weeks, I thought Parliment must be a hot bed , as number of MPs have announced they were self isolating.


Beat me to it!  Dropping like flies


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

They were both sitting fairly close to Dominic Rabb about 2 weeks ago who was coughing, and sweating like a pig.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 27, 2020)

@Northerner   Im not surprised Cummings has legged it - he always goes back under his rock at the first sign of trouble!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

And now CMO Chris Whitty self-isolating - has symptoms but not tested...


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

Are we going to take bets on who will come down next???


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

Gove, with a bit of luck after seeing him evading answering ALL the questions in the press conference  He just can't help himself  Several times he was asked how it was that the PM, Health Minister and (potentially) the CMO became infected when they were the ones telling us all how to avoid it, and he just said basically 'just shows anyone can get it'  Is that supposed to mean that, really, there's no point to all these measures?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

I saw some criticism of Journalists asking him more than one question which help evade, on Twitter. His wife was on Twitter criticizing people questioning the managing of the crisis at the weekend. 
I did wonder if Hancock was saying he had the virus to avoid being taken apart by Piers Morgan again.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2020)

Yikes! Well it just shows what happens when someone gets it and works alongside others.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 27, 2020)

I hope someone washed down that podium Gove was standing at - you know how he has to often steady himself


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 27, 2020)

Dominic Cummings looked like he was running off with the No 10 silver whilst everyone was distracted, judging by the size of his bag!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2020)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Dominic Cummings looked like he was running off with the No 10 silver whilst everyone was distracted, judging by the size of his bag!


That was bizarre!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 28, 2020)

alarming that Boris has stated that he shook hands with loads prior and couldn't get over the chief medical officer getting the virus.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2020)

Boris is an idiot out of his depth. Not as much as Trump, who is alarmingly out of his depth, and deluded by money.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Boris is an idiot out of his depth. Not as much as Trump, who is alarmingly out of his depth, and deluded by money.


I found this article interesting:









						The missing six weeks: how Trump failed the biggest test of his life
					

The president was aware of the danger from the coronavirus – but a lack of leadership has created an emergency of epic proportions




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

I am reading the book A Very Stable Genius. Other got from library , as they closed before Boris's announcement.  I can take my time reading it.


----------



## rosy_nic (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh dear, sounds like nobody is safe at the moment


----------



## Sharron1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I think it is a bit like that Ealing Comedy Kind Hearts and Coronets with Gove taking the Dennis Price role


----------

